# Someone needs to take my CC away from me... (pics)



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I went out gun shopping today and told myself I wouldnt get another one today, but I couldnt help myself. :lol:

Anyway, I picked up a HK USP compact (.40 S&W) for cheap.


























Its not blue like the pics make it look, its actually gray.

I like it. Its small enough for a carry but big enough to fit in my hand. Cant wait to bring it to the range. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a sharp little shooter to me. Let us know what happens at the range, the frist time. Lube her up, and go for it. Good Luck.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sweet!!!!

GO shoot it!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice. I wished that the 9mm USPs came in colors. I like the grey and the tan colors. But only the 40s and 45s come that way.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice. I wished that the 9mm USPs came in colors. I like the grey and the tan colors. But only the 40s and 45s come that way.


I wonder why they dont. Hmmm...

Hey you better give us a range report! I want to know how the recoil on it compairs with other guns. I want pics and if possible vids! Got it?!


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

There is a grey full size 45 at my shop now. I am so tempted...........


----------

